# A second live litter!



## DianeS (May 15, 2012)

I'm so stoked. One of my Angoras had a litter yesterday, and one of them is still alive!  She had four: two died right away, one died the first night, but the last seems strong. 

Since only one Angora kit made it, I put it in with the meat rabbit litter for warmth. There's a four-day difference in ages. I separate the Angora out at feeding time and grab two of the other kits too, and put them in with the Angora mom, the other six go to the American Chinchilla mom. Makes it easier for everyone to get fed when the split is 3-6 instead of 1-8. The moms don't seem to care. 

For the record, this Angora is a first-time mom who seems to have it ALL together. Knew what to do from the first moment. I love that. I'd never seen so much fur pulled by one rabbit! I got to move half of it out of the nestbox and into my fiber bag, there was so much.

Yay for rabbit kits!


----------



## reereechickens (May 16, 2012)

Cool! Hope it works out great!


----------

